# bergeon screwdrivers - worth the money?



## scottswatches

The more I tinker, the more I invest in tools. The £20 set of screwdrivers I have do have issues - the tip is chipped on a couple of them, the smaller ones the grub screw doesn't stay tight etc. Now is it worth investing in a set of Bergeon 30081S tools to make life easier?

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/bergeon-stainless-steel-ergonomic-9-pieces-rs?code=S32171

if anyone has any experience, can recommend a different set or different brand that are better VFM then I am all ears. When I was a mechanic back in the dark ages I always bought Snap On tools, but a couple of Bergeon tools I have had haven't impressed so much (the case back opener is crud compared with a 99p rubber ball for example)

Gentlemen, your thoughts???


----------



## Silver Hawk

Scott,

That's the set I have. For years, I had a very good A*F set, but decided to try the Bergeon set about 12 months ago...and glad I did. I was worried the stainless steel blades would not be hard enough, but they are very good. Go for it...I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## gimli

Judging by the price that should be way above a 20 pound set


----------



## Guest

I have had Horotec, Bergeron and Horotec over the years. I sold my large Bergeron set with the delron rotating heads, didn't like them at all.

Now I am back to the Horotec with the ball bearing heads, love them and won't trade them in again.

I would not focus too much on the blades, simply because they are easy to replace. Buy the type of screwdriver that meets your needs and are to your liking, if the blades are poor, simply replace them. Some of the Bergeron blades I have had were not tempered enough and would break off readily, I prefer Horotec blades as they seem to be much tougher and less prone to breakage.


----------



## Silver Hawk

One thing to add about the Bergeon set that my A*F lacked....the blades have a cut-away for the allen screw. So even if the latter is slightly lose, the blade will not rotate or drop out. The flat in the cut-away also helps to keep the allen screw tight. I find this a nice feature.


----------



## scottswatches

Horlogerie said:


> I have had Horotec, Bergeron and Horotec over the years. I sold my large Bergeron set with the delron rotating heads, didn't like them at all.
> 
> Now I am back to the Horotec with the ball bearing heads, love them and won't trade them in again.
> 
> I would not focus too much on the blades, simply because they are easy to replace. Buy the type of screwdriver that meets your needs and are to your liking, if the blades are poor, simply replace them. Some of the Bergeron blades I have had were not tempered enough and would break off readily, I prefer Horotec blades as they seem to be much tougher and less prone to breakage.


 these ones?

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/horotec-stainless-steel-6-pieces


----------



## BondandBigM

Silver Hawk said:


> One thing to add about the Bergeon set that my A*F lacked....the blades have a cut-away for the allen screw. So even if the latter is slightly lose, the blade will not rotate or drop out. The flat in the cut-away also helps to keep the allen screw tight. I find this a nice feature.


 "Weldon Shank" is the technical term

:laugh: :laugh:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=weldon+shank&client=opera&hs=759&biw=1301&bih=775&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBg5yXzd_PAhVHJcAKHSleDdgQ_AUIBygA&dpr=1


----------



## SBryantgb

BondandBigM said:


> "Weldon Shank"


 Didn't he play for Scunthorpe in the 40's


----------



## Roger the Dodger

scottswatches said:


> these ones?
> 
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/horotec-stainless-steel-6-pieces


 I have that set, Scott, and find it covers all eventualities. The BB heads are very smooth and comfortable. I don't see the point of bigger sets, as the extra ones seem to be the larger sizes of driver from 3mm and up...more useful for clocks.

That same set is marginally cheaper from Eternal, where I got mine.
https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/horotec-6-watchmakers-screwdrivers-set


----------



## Roger the Dodger

As an addendum, I would also buy the little roller tool that holds the driver at the right angle for dressing, as I've found that sometimes, some of the screws have such narrow slots, that even the smallest tip won't fit properly....and it's very easy for a driver to slip and scratch the plates.

https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/watchmakers-screwdriver-sharpening-tool


----------



## scottswatches

Roger the Dodger said:


> That same set is marginally cheaper from Eternal, where I got mine.
> https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/horotec-6-watchmakers-screwdrivers-set


 Quite a bit cheaper - their price includes VAT and free delivery. Thanks for that, think I will give these ones a go


----------



## chris_s

Just hi-jacking this thread, but do eternal not do spare screw driver blades?


----------



## Captain Crandall

I like my set of Starrett S551Z-7 Screwdrivers, They are very good quality and don't cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## scottswatches

Captain Crandall said:


> I like my set of Starrett S551Z-7 Screwdrivers, They are very good quality and don't cost hundreds of dollars.


 Only three and a half countries in the world use Imperial measurements - Myanmar, Liberia and the USA. The UK use both measurement systems, just to confuse, but small sizes are always in MM now. Body weight is in lb and stones here, but package weight is in kilos. When it's hot it is in the nineties F, but cold is -1C, and we buy fuel in litres and measure fuel economy in miles per gallon. We are not perfect, but I couldn't try and fathom out how large 0.070 inch actually is.


----------



## gimli

Roger the Dodger said:


> As an addendum, I would also buy the little roller tool that holds the driver at the right angle for dressing, as I've found that sometimes, some of the screws have such narrow slots, that even the smallest tip won't fit properly....and it's very easy for a driver to slip and scratch the plates.
> 
> https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/watchmakers-screwdriver-sharpening-tool


 I've seen this tool around and I'm curious. How does it work ? How does it sharpen a screw driver tip ?


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> As an addendum, I would also buy the little roller tool that holds the driver at the right angle for dressing, as I've found that sometimes, some of the screws have such narrow slots, that even the smallest tip won't fit properly....and it's very easy for a driver to slip and scratch the plates.
> 
> https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/watchmakers-screwdriver-sharpening-tool


 That's an interesting little bit of kit.


----------



## BondandBigM

scottswatches said:


> Only three and a half countries in the world use Imperial measurements - Myanmar, Liberia and the USA. The UK use both measurement systems, just to confuse, but small sizes are always in MM now. Body weight is in lb and stones here, but package weight is in kilos. When it's hot it is in the nineties F, but cold is -1C, and we buy fuel in litres and measure fuel economy in miles per gallon. We are not perfect, but I couldn't try and fathom out how large 0.070 inch actually is.


 About 1-3/4mm

:biggrin:

I guess these days most people have some sort of conversion app on their phone but I still like the old way










My copy is a bit dog eared these days

:laugh: :laugh:










I don't know about now but Starrett Tools and Measuring equipment used to be really good quality stuff back in the day.


----------



## andyclient

gimli said:


> I've seen this tool around and I'm curious. How does it work ? How does it sharpen a screw driver tip ?


 You put the screwdriver in as shown then run it along a oil stone or similar (diamond lap ) turn over 180 degrees and repeat , it helps ensure both sides of the blade achieve the same angle , i have one they do work , as for screwdrivers i use A&F ones fitted with Bergeon stainless steel blades you can get from Cousins


----------



## gimli

Oh so basically it doesn't do all the work and you'll need another tool. Got it. Damn swindlers...


----------



## xellos99

For £80 I would want a set that looks more like this. Unfortunately these are $200 + shipping and charges but £80 for a few would make me lose sleep lol.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

....or there's this sharpener at £195........... :laughing2dw:

https://www.eternaltools.com/horotec-watchmakers-screwdriver-sharpener

All right for a pro....but I'll stick with the little roller and a fine stone.


----------



## BondandBigM

SBryantgb said:


> Didn't he play for Scunthorpe in the 40's


 Are you sure that wasn't Weldon Notch ??

:laugh: :laugh:

For those baulking at the price think of it this way.

If I knocked out a few bits out in my shed I could use a straight shank high speed steel drill bit in a collet or chuck, they're cheap and it would do a job.

But as a pro working in a large engineering firm drilling thousand of holes we use solid carbide drills with twin hole through coolant in precision fit holders with weldon shanks or weldon notch as some refer to them as.










Initially costly but the difference in accuracy, performance, longevity and cost effectiveness is way better by a country mile.

I suspect professional watch repairers/makers will be thinking along the same lines when they purchase their tools.



Or alternatively some poeple no matter how little they do just like using decent kit and are willing to pay the extra couple of quid.


----------



## scottswatches

Top service from Eternal, thanks @Roger the Dodger for the tip. The screwdrivers 'feel' quality, but time will tell.

Fancy this next

https://www.eternaltools.com/watch-case-tools/horotec-screw-case-watch-back-removal-tool

but it may have to wait a while


----------



## Silver Hawk

scottswatches said:


> Top service from Eternal, thanks @Roger the Dodger for the tip. The screwdrivers 'feel' quality, but time will tell.
> 
> Fancy this next
> 
> https://www.eternaltools.com/watch-case-tools/horotec-screw-case-watch-back-removal-tool
> 
> but it may have to wait a while


 I've always fancied one of these...

https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/horotec-watchmakers-screwdriver-sharpener


----------



## scottswatches

Silver Hawk said:


> I've always fancied one of these...
> 
> https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/horotec-watchmakers-screwdriver-sharpener


 you could buy a lot of new screwdriver blades for that money


----------



## chris_s

scottswatches said:


> you could buy a lot of new screwdriver blades for that money


 Yes, but where to buy them from? Cousins sell packs of 10, but they are all the same diameter. I want 5 different sizes, but nobody sells mixed size packs that I can find, and buying singlely or in pairs is much more expensive per blade. Anybody know if you can buy mixed sets of replacements?


----------



## scottswatches

not sure, but I have bought the case back tool. Took a Longines that the back wouldn't shift to my watchmaker this morning and asked what he would recommend, and his suggestion was Horotec. My cheaper Jaxa type tools have already left marks before I gave up


----------



## Roger the Dodger

scottswatches said:


> not sure, but I have bought the case back tool. Took a Longines that the back wouldn't shift to my watchmaker this morning and asked what he would recommend, and his suggestion was Horotec. My cheaper Jaxa type tools have already left marks before I gave up


 Will be interested to hear your thoughts on it when it arrives, Scott. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches

Roger the Dodger said:


> Will be interested to hear your thoughts on it when it arrives, Scott. :thumbsup:


 So far I am impressed. Yes, it cost 10x the last one I had, but it feels that difference and more. It could use some different end pieces, as it only has square ones and I might like some round ones too. I have opened two case backs so far, which felt easy, but maybe they were tight and the tool makes the difference!


----------

